# illness benefit  appeal hearing



## rosandang (17 Sep 2007)

hello all, i just want to ask u's for some help with my appeal hearing tomorrow, does anyone know what happens at these meetings???

I was claiming illness benefit from march 2005 till february 2007, when my benefit was stopped after 2 medical hearings in my local social welfare office.  I have depression, panic/anxiety attacks, over the last few weeks i have been really bad, i barely go outside the door anymore caues of the panic attacks, but when i was at the meetings before i told them all this but they still stopped my benefit, so i'm not holding out any hopes for tomorrow, i just dont know what they expect me to do about working as i would really love to be working but i cant face it, i have tried but end up just running out and home cause my panic/anxiety really gets to me

any help would be gratefully appreciated0


----------



## Welfarite (18 Sep 2007)

Is this an appeal examination by one of the department's doctors or an appeal hearing with non-medical persons?


----------



## rosandang (18 Sep 2007)

its an appeal hearing. im going at 215 and im having continous panic attacks thinking about it


----------



## Gus2008 (10 Jan 2008)

Hi Rosandang, 

My mother in law has just received a letter to attend an appeal hearing- she's in the same situation as you were in. How did yours go?  Can't find any info on the internet and she's worrying herself sick over it... Any advice much appreciated!!


----------



## Cheeus (10 Jan 2008)

Are you attending any doctors or a counsellor?
Perhaps if you could supply them with a report / letter from a professional who you attend that would help your case. If you're not seeing anyone perhaps suggesting in your appeal to seek further help might work in your favour.

Sorry you are in this stressful situation. Don't let the appeal people overwhelm you - they are only ordinary people. Good luck and hope you are ok.


----------



## busymam (10 Jan 2008)

http://www.socialwelfareappeals.ie/pubs/sw53.html

http://www.socialwelfareappeals.ie/ Lots of useful information there.


Gus2008 - your mother-in-law should request her file before the appeal hearing so she knows why the decision was made.

If it is an illness related payment she can also request the reports of the medical assessors. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gus2008 (11 Jan 2008)

*Re: illness benefit appeal hearing*



busymam said:


> If it is an illness related payment she can also request the reports of the medical assessors.


 
Thanks! I'll get her to write to them and request this stuff. Much appreciated!


----------



## rosandang (16 Jan 2008)

hi sorry i havent replied as i havent been on in quite awhile.

Well the meeting went very well, got my illness benefit back as well as all the back money!! the examiner was very nice and he seemed to know a bit about panic/anxiety disorder, he wasnt a doctor think he was just a sort of claims auditer (cant remember what he said he was) I just explained to him about my illness (eg. not able to go out alone, breathlessness, dizziness etc) i told him i would love to be back working but i couldnt face an interview r the daily work, i can barely get through a day at home never mind out and about!!!! My doctor also wrote a letter for me whice stated that i was waiting for further treatment (e.g cognitive therapy, hypnosis, varies tests including stress tests etc) and outlining what medication i was on.  I think he could tell straight away i was panicing so he kept it short and sweet!!!!!!!!!!! 

My partner came with me for support (i wouldnt have went in otherwise)

hope this helps, let me know if u need any more info

rosandang


----------



## Gus2008 (18 Jan 2008)

rosandang said:


> hope this helps, let me know if u need any more info
> 
> rosandang


 
Thanks!


----------

